# Quickbooks printable checks cheap?



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

Local place does them for 50 cents a check in large ~500 quantity. Trying to find a cheaper way to write checks out of Quickbooks. I like the ease of only having to sign the check, rather than writing them all out, and it's great for records.

Let me know if you guys have a reliable online source!


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

We purchase about 9,000 checks every few months through NEBS. they are VERY reliable and not too expensive.. we also do our invoicing through NEBS too.. theyre a good company. I dont KNOW if they only supply to new england though

NEBS.COM
new England Business Supply


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

lindsayanng said:


> We purchase about 9,000 checks every few months through NEBS. they are VERY reliable and not too expensive.. we also do our invoicing through NEBS too.. theyre a good company. I dont KNOW if they only supply to new england though
> 
> NEBS.COM
> new England Business Supply


9000 checks is quite a few 

I'll check em out, thanks!


----------



## homeandl (May 14, 2009)

We buy really cheap our quickbooks checks at checkomatic.com, like 12000 a year, $37 for 250 is standard price, but they always have discount codes on all their business checks, so it comes out much cheaper.

What i like most is that if you find a cheaper price anywhere else they will beat it for you by 10%


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Haystees said:


> Local place does them for 50 cents a check in large ~500 quantity. Trying to find a cheaper way to write checks out of Quickbooks. I like the ease of only having to sign the check, rather than writing them all out, and it's great for records.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have a reliable online source!


I know this is an old post, but if you don't write too many checks, you can find some affordable quickbooks compatible checks at your local office supply store.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Vistaprint.com - I got 1000 checks for $75.00


----------

